# Is there a "Holy Grail" of middle weight Spaceliner Type bikes?



## bikewhorder (Mar 10, 2014)

I was just wondering if there's a middle weight bike that's universally considered to be the most coveted of them all? What's the most anyone has ever seen one of these bikes sell for?  Just curious, don't worry JD I'm not thinking of stepping into your turf anytime soon.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 10, 2014)

It's probably not a Western Flyer...I hear a lot of Sears bikes mentioned but I'd think something by Columbia might take the cake.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 11, 2014)

No worries. The middleweight scene has slowed for.me lately.  My interests weren't just the middleweight but it was fueled by the "Tanklight" theme.
I will say the value in that genre I believe points to the Sears Murray built middleweight and the most desirable might the chromed framed Spaceliner tanklight.

There are a number popular Columbia's but, I think  Murray was the forerunner in affordability and might have been more popular .    
But, not having been a middleweight youngster rider ( muscle bikes was my era)...I am not sure what the holy grail was during that middleweight period.

As for selling price in mad money I'd say the Deluxe Spaceliner has hit the top mark.  I've seen as high as  $750 for a crazy number.
Actual value in my mind is no more than $450 for a fully loaded chromed framed deluxe with all the correct parts and bells and whistles.

Now the dual tank Columbia Fire Arrow and Fire Bolt can bring a nice price....As high as $750 for a very nice one is not unheard of. Actual retail value should be closer to $500.

Then the Monark or Huffy middleweight to some might be the Holy Grail middleweight.  Like the chromed framed fully loaded Silver Jet or Silver King.
And classicfan1 is the guru with these.
The S Jets and S Kings can bring comparable values to the Spaceliner models. But because these are a bit less prevalent than their counterpart Murrays values can go crazy for a complete bike with the rear rack taillight assembly nan complete tanklight.  $300-$500 with the high end being mad money.

Clearly the value is in the bling on the holy grail middleweight. ...just saying. 

Now there are others in this hobby that know more than I about what would be the Holy Grail coveted middleweight....like Adam (andamtnkerer). Or  BrentP.....they are the gurus. I'm just a student.


----------



## Iverider (Mar 11, 2014)

I would say the Spacelander is the most expensive but probably not the favorite.

What about the Huffy Radiobike? Or is this regarding Space bikes only?


----------



## jd56 (Mar 11, 2014)

Daggum, your right..The Radio Bike is probably one of the rarest to find complete and quite pricey if you can find one.
Wish I could find one and be able to afford it. Nickinator is the finder of those. He's been fortunate to have owned a couple of them.


----------



## vincev (Mar 11, 2014)

MAybe the Bowden Spacelander?


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 11, 2014)

Well I guess my motivation for asking this was to see if there were any bikes in this category that could actually bring $$$$.  As anyone who spends time down in the trenches looking for this stuff can relate, I've clicked on hundreds of Cl ads for an "antique bicycle" only to find a Spaceliner hiding inside. This is probably why I've come to despise them like I do.  But I figured it would be worth my while to know if there were any that could be worth something to someone, if only to pass along on here.


----------



## vincev (Mar 11, 2014)

Cheeto bike!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2014)

vincev said:


> Cheeto bike!!View attachment 141947




Oh Christ!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 11, 2014)

vincev said:


> Cheeto bike!!View attachment 141947




I guess I was looking for bikes that might slip by unnoticed, Any fool could look at a Bowdin or a cheetos bike and know that they are worth *Thousands*!


----------



## bike (Mar 11, 2014)

*HEy*



fordmike65 said:


> Oh Christ!!!




it aint easy bee n cheezy!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2014)

bike said:


> it aint easy bee n cheezy!




It aint easy looking at that damn thing either! My eyes!!!


----------



## StevieZ (Mar 11, 2014)

I have one of them Cheetos bikes. I would be doing backflips if I got over 500 for that bike. Just saying lol


----------

